# What Tablet do you use?



## Misterraptor (May 30, 2010)

Just wondering, I'm going to get one today at BB.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 30, 2010)

If you're a beginner, a Wacom Bamboo fun/craft is good.

I have gone through all makes of intuos (and some REALLY old Wacom ones I can't remember if it was the Artz or what) I currently own an intuos 3 and 4 and I have a Motion Computing LE 1600 with wacom drivers installed. The latter is a Tablet Slate pc (no keyboard) and is great to carry around and sketch with.

The tutorials forums has more on Wacom tablets


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

I use an Intuos4. c:


----------



## Ophibell (Jun 4, 2010)

Good 'ol Wacom Intuos 3


----------



## Ratte (Jun 4, 2010)

Wacom Intuos4 XL.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

That should be "*Which *tablet do you use?", mister.

...
I wanted to buy a Bamboo whatever, but it was about Â£60 in PC World and I was all "lolno", but now I don't know what to do...


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 4, 2010)

I use a 3.5x5" Graphire tablet.  I think I could really use an upgrade, do they even make Graphires anymore with Bamboo out?


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 4, 2010)

A 50 dollah mouse pen. Cheap but it gets the job done.


----------



## Jw (Jun 4, 2010)

Wacom Bamboo works just fine for someone like me that is just trying out digital drawing. 

If you got loads of cash and fully intend to go, Intuos line I've heard is the way to go. Anyway, Wacom is typically the best all around.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 4, 2010)

hows bamboo pen?
got this as a gift


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Wacom Intuos4 XL.



How do you like the Intuos4? Anything about it you don't like?

I bought mine when they were selling the Intuos3 model.
The hardware is okay, the buttons are kinda limited in what you can program them with, but the software is crap! The drivers constantly stop working in the middle of drawing.


----------



## Jw (Jun 4, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> hows bamboo pen?
> got this as a gift



That's what I use and I love it.

(Also got it as a gift myself  )


----------



## Dan. (Jun 9, 2010)

Wacom Bamboo, once its been set-up it works a treat!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> How do you like the Intuos4? Anything about it you don't like?
> 
> I bought mine when they were selling the Intuos3 model.
> The hardware is okay, the buttons are kinda limited in what you can program them with, but the software is crap! The drivers constantly stop working in the middle of drawing.



I have not had this problem. I've only had problems with the USB ports breaking because there is extra drag on the tablet and the mini usb connection is soldiered in a shitty fashion. The XL tablets do not have this problem because of lack of detachable cord.

I haven't had problems in programming the buttons. Since they are specific to each program I want to use I don't have issues. Nor are there any real limitations that I know of sans possibly picture OLEDs. There is a character limit too. I watched it crash on an earlier driver version but since the upgrade of drivers no issues I can think of.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 9, 2010)

I have the Bamboo Fun, although it's about two years old now. I can't tell you how much of a difference in "feel" there is between this and other tablets, but I think it's a great starter. The newer Bamboo Fun models have much cooler shit going on now (from what mine is). I believe there's stuff like multi-touch available on it now. Having never experienced a higher-end tablet, I can't really say how good it is in comparison, but I love the Bamboo I have. It was also more available in stores like Best Buy than many other models, when I was looking for one.

It depends also on your price range. If you're willing to spend more, Arshes is the person for this kind of stuff, heheh.


----------

